#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  How Cebu Pacific fix planes

## forreachingme

Picture taken on a Cebu Pacific plane taking off in Manila en route for Cebu...

Domestic flight, pinoy repair does it!

The tape lasted, was still there on landing.

Was this tape lately approved by Boieng or Airbus ?



I fly Cebu thsi week for Bangkok, hope top catch a nplane where the tape is at least inside the panel and not in sight  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Pom

It is called "speed tape" and is used often on minor skin "dinks" normally for one flight to a base that can carry out a skin repair. Nothing to really worry about it being used, what is more worrying is that is was being used from Home Base!!  Its application could have been a bit neater though.

----------


## aging one

> Nothing to really worry about it being used, what is more worrying is that is was being used from Home Base!! Its application could have been a bit neater though.


Looks like they ran out of a qualified technician and speed tape, that is duct tape and a shit job. Fukc me an international flight?

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Thai Pom
> 
> Nothing to really worry about it being used, what is more worrying is that is was being used from Home Base!! Its application could have been a bit neater though.
> 
> 
> Looks like they ran out of a qualified technician and speed tape, that is duct tape and a shit job. Fukc me an international flight?


Common or not, one has to wonder if such practices are really kosher with the IATA.

----------


## Larn

I've used that tape many a time over the years and its good stuff. It stays put supersonic too. 

I don't know the civilian regs. We always used it away from leading edges on military stuff. It's normally a temporary fix to get the jet to where a proper job can be done. 

It was commonly used to cover holes in the fuselage after pilots forgot to close small access doors and they were torn off in flight.

----------


## wkb global

1st Picture so hopefully upload is good. Speed Tape use is pretty common, but how about this - This is an engine removed at Frankfurt from a Chinese carrier after they made an unscheduled stop to refuel. The Number 3 engine had been shutdown previously because of excessive vibration, and because it didn't look too good. It had apparently been no problem for the tough guys back in China: as they took some sturdy straps and wrapped them around two of the fan blades and the structures behind, thus stopping any unwanted wind-milling (engine spinning by itself due to airflow passing thru the blades during flight) and associated uncomfortable vibration caused by the suboptimal fan. Note that the straps are seatbelts....how resourceful! After making the "repairs", off they went into the wild blue yonder with another revenue-making flight on only three engines! With the increased fuel consumption, they got a bit low on fuel, and just set it down at the closest airport (FRA) for a quick refill. After inspection by the German engineers it ended up having to have 3 engines replaced before allowed to continue! Nice.

----------


## wkb global

It was 3 pax lap belts used - here is a closer view.

----------


## Takeovers

> uncomfortable vibration caused by the suboptimal fan


Suboptimal being a nice choice of words given how they look on this photo.

----------


## nevets

Yep duct tape very good , but would i use it on an airoplane ??

----------


## hazz

Come on it's well k own you can use gaffer tape for anything. I sometimes wonder why they boner with all this materials research when they could just hold the whole plane together with the stuff

----------


## hazz

> It was 3 pax lap belts used - here is a closer view.


That's a lot of damage to blades, I'm surprised they only had excessive vibration issues did they use the plane to make shredded duck or something?

Don't the engines represent most of the value of a used plane? If so would it be worth replacing three of four engines?

----------


## Up2U

> Picture taken on a Cebu Pacific plane taking off in Manila en route for Cebu...
> 
> Domestic flight, pinoy repair does it!
> 
> The tape lasted, was still there on landing.
> 
> Was this tape lately approved by Boieng or Airbus ?
> 
> 
> ...


I fly Saigon-Manila-Cebu and back around once a month.

Philippine Airlines all the way, every time.

Cebu Pacific give me too many problems regarding cancelled flights, late flights, extra money for this, that and the other.

Get it all paid at once, then no more problems. PAL may not be the best, but they're the best for Phils.

----------


## Nomaifalang

We called it Mach 2 tape. Could be used on leading edges but had to cross over the edges to be on both sides of airflow. Bullet holes, Missile near miss damage (except for expanding rod) and missing panels were all game for it. Mostly in Green but I have seen it in silver a time or two. Not the same stuff as Duct tape.

----------


## albarb

Is that the airline that also flies into Clark Airbase from Bangkok?

----------


## fayris

It is neither "Duct tape", nor "Gaffer Tape".  Used it in RAF > 35 years ago, ('ish).  Called it, "1000 mph tape".  Used it on Lightning a/c and on Helicopter Rotor blades, (Out board sections operate at near supersonic rotational speeds).  Ideal temporary repair for small dents & holes on non structural surfaces.

----------


## bobo746

100 mph tape use it on race cars to keep the panels from falling off worked well but i might be a bit suss if i looked out the window and it's holding the wing together

----------


## pone

does NASA use it tooo?

----------


## Mr R Sole

I've found other great uses for this great invention...
 Stay!!

And of course these many uses too..

----------


## Bob63

> It was 3 pax lap belts used - here is a closer view.


Perhaps I have the explanation now why Air China comes up as the cheapest when I search for flights to LOS ....
 :bananaman: 

Your comment about German engineers is spot on.
Always buy German or Japanese...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> does NASA use it tooo?


Indeed they do.

----------


## Troy

And there was me thinking that an F-111 was made of the stuff and used "metal" when they ran out of it.

----------


## bellagrego

CebuP is garbage for a hundred reasons but it's cheaper sometimes by 50 percent and I am a cheap charlie when I monger off to Manila from Bangkok. I like to save my money for the Honey.

----------


## BobR

I just went to Manila on Kuwait Airways, it was cheaper than Cebu Pacific, and the plane was an Airbus A343 with in flight entertainment and a full meal service. 

No complaints about that airline.

----------


## WujouMao

I used to fly into Cebu by Malaysian Airlines, till there was some sort of disagreement and now only 1st class airlines are allowed to fly directly to Cebu.

Japan, Taiwan, Singapore. Its crap really. Nothing wrong with malay airlines. Not keen on going by AirAsia. Clark is in an over priced exclusive zone. What a load of bollocks.

----------


## tonyroma

pal is trying to fly into europe again ....they just cant cut the mustard as regards safety ..

----------


## VocalNeal

Cebu's maintenance dept motto? 

If the stewardesses don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.

----------


## pseudolus

Feel sorry for Abu Hamza then. Neither handsome or handy.

----------


## BobR

I dislike Cebu Pacific solely from their advertising; the so called low fares they advertise are never available on any flight on any day.  

Kuwait Airways was a nice flight from Bangkok to Manila on an A340-300 with full meal service and it was cheaper than Cebu Pacific

----------


## bobfish

"Speedtape" goes by lots of nicknames, but is NOT your garden variety duct tape. Personally, I like "instant airframe".

In _general_:

Tape has to be industry certified -think Boeing/Airbus/Milspec etc -, and the correct grade used in accordance with certified engineering practise. Oversight of its use comes down to the relevent regulatory authority;  eg FAA etc.

----------


## BobR

Ironic that this old thread resurfaced just before this:

Philippines airport shut, A320 accident Published: 3 Jun 2013 at 13.49Online news: Philippine aviation authorities shut down one of the country's busiest airports on Monday after a passenger jet overshot the runway when landing during a rainstorm, officials said. 
The Civil Aviation Authority of the Philippines (CAAP) said Davao International Airport in the south of the country would be closed until Monday evening while authorities removed the Cebu Pacific Airbus.

Please credit and share this article with others using this link:Davao airport closed by Airbus landing overshoot | Bangkok Post: breakingnews. View our policies at Bangkok Post: Terms and conditions of use and Bangkok Post: Republishing policy. © Post Publishing PCL. All rights reserved.

----------


## bobfish

To be pedantic, it was a runway "excursion". [An "overshoot" describes a - hopefully inflight - situation where the runway is being overflown and missed completely. An "over run" would be running off the far end] 



No one knows the reason = except maybe the pilot - however lots of conjecture from failing runway lights to windscreen wiper fail. The main gear doors are open. leading opinion towards a possible partial hydraulic system failure. That year of A320 should have been modified with a different system to operate the nosewheel steering [used below around 70kts] to keep straight.

Gonna take more than speed tape to fix it though :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

Bear attacks plane in Alaska,and tape repair works. "Mythbusters" on tele reconstructed this and plane flew.Then they taped a whole plane and it flew.

----------


## cdnski12

In 1972, I flew from Katmandu to Calcutta on a Thai Airways Boeing 707. One of the covers on the Aileron hangers got hung up when the pilot retracted the Aileron back into the wing after take off. The metal flap was crumpled into a twisted mess. The plane flew along on a slight cant to one side. 
WE landed in Calcutta in a monsoon rain. The water was about 30cm deep all over the airport. The plane hydroplaned down the runway. The 1st Officer asked the transit passengers to remain on the plane as the flooding was causing many problems. Snakes were swimming around in the water. 
I hung out on the gangway for a fag, as I smoked at that time. The Pommie 1st Officer came out, took off his shoes & socks and paddled around in the water, checking over the plane. I finally asked him if we would be stuck in Calcutta overnight due to the crumpled hunk of metal on the aileron. "Nah", he said in a cultivated Brit accent, "Shouldn't worry abaht it. It'll probably fall off when we take off".
He was right. My seat provided a good view of the offending piece of metal. We took off spraying sheets of water. As we rose up over the surrounding rice paddies, I saw the 0.5m sq piece of metal fall away, directly over some Coolie Huts scattered amongst the rice paddies. I often wondered how the villagers fared on that day.

----------


## palexxxx

> does NASA use it tooo?



maybe it could have held the tiles in place on the shuttles if they did use it

----------

